# Treadle Lathe



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*In Texas, they use the word "Loco."*

You must figure by now that I'm ADD or something. I've got my Moby Plank project running. I've got my bow saw project running. And now I'm starting a new blog on building a treadle lathe. Well, it's the "or something."

Every since I saw Roy Underhill (herewith referred to as "St. Roy,") using his treadle lathe, I have been, well, smitten. I don't have an electric lathe, I don't have any lathe, and I need a lathe. I don't have $600 either, and I need that, but that brings me full circle to the treadle lathe. Furthermore, the Moby Plank project is going to finish up another month or so out, longer if I can't come up with a big band saw to use, and the bow saw will get knocked out this weekend when the parts arrive.

So, when my wife banished me to the shop tonight and said "Go cut some wood," (I was strenuously protesting, too, but she shoved me right out the door) I found some dimensional lumber just laying around in the loft. Gee. I took a 2×4 over to the miter saw and laid it up on the bed, and *whish* wound up with a board exactly 42" long. Gee. Need a second. "whish". Those look remarkably like something-wait, it's coming to me-yes! The ways to a treadle lathe! And we're off…

I don't have any clue how I'm going to handle the metal parts of this puppy, not being much up on the likes of bearing varieties, flayrods and pittman arms. I guess I will be soon…

I'll get pictures as work progresses.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *In Texas, they use the word "Loco."*
> 
> You must figure by now that I'm ADD or something. I've got my Moby Plank project running. I've got my bow saw project running. And now I'm starting a new blog on building a treadle lathe. Well, it's the "or something."
> 
> ...


Might check out this post.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *In Texas, they use the word "Loco."*
> 
> You must figure by now that I'm ADD or something. I've got my Moby Plank project running. I've got my bow saw project running. And now I'm starting a new blog on building a treadle lathe. Well, it's the "or something."
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I was just looking around the internet the other day at some Treadle Lathe sites. There are a lot out there and free plans too. Of course for a true galoot, a plan is just a starting place 

I was thinking that for the kind of turning I might be interested in (little stuff like handles and pulls) a treadle lathe might be just the ticket. I'll be following this one with great interest.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *In Texas, they use the word "Loco."*
> 
> You must figure by now that I'm ADD or something. I've got my Moby Plank project running. I've got my bow saw project running. And now I'm starting a new blog on building a treadle lathe. Well, it's the "or something."
> 
> ...


May I highly recommend the Dave Gingery "build a metalworking shop from scratch" series of books? Not so much because you might want to build the metal bits yourself (although after reading the book you may very well swing that direction), but because for me it was a great eye opener on how to think about building tools and jigs.

The "galoot" in your user name says you won't easily be scared off, but it's a series about building a working metal shop, starting with a charcoal foundry, then a lathe, from the notion that if you're doing this as a hobby then you need all of the skills necessary to build your tools anyway.

I haven't built the charcoal foundry, yet, but it was a great eye opener and possibility expander for me.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *In Texas, they use the word "Loco."*
> 
> You must figure by now that I'm ADD or something. I've got my Moby Plank project running. I've got my bow saw project running. And now I'm starting a new blog on building a treadle lathe. Well, it's the "or something."
> 
> ...


Awesome! Right now, I only have a "hand lathe" but I just can't seem to get any RPMs on that puppy!


----------



## moonroc (Apr 21, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *In Texas, they use the word "Loco."*
> 
> You must figure by now that I'm ADD or something. I've got my Moby Plank project running. I've got my bow saw project running. And now I'm starting a new blog on building a treadle lathe. Well, it's the "or something."
> 
> ...


That will be a fun project. I got the bug from Roy a few years back and built one according to his design. Wish I had some photos of it. My neighbors thought I was nuts. Eventually I had to disassemble it because it took up too much room in my shop. Looking forward to yours.

P.S. Roy did a show on how to build treadle lathe


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *In Texas, they use the word "Loco."*
> 
> You must figure by now that I'm ADD or something. I've got my Moby Plank project running. I've got my bow saw project running. And now I'm starting a new blog on building a treadle lathe. Well, it's the "or something."
> 
> ...


I have a good idea in my mind of what I want the finished tool to look like, and it's pretty much based on Roy's. I don't know much about the availability of bearings, and therefore how I'm going to integrate the linkage, since I don't weld. Yet.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *In Texas, they use the word "Loco."*
> 
> You must figure by now that I'm ADD or something. I've got my Moby Plank project running. I've got my bow saw project running. And now I'm starting a new blog on building a treadle lathe. Well, it's the "or something."
> 
> ...


well isn't this going to be interesting!!!


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *In Texas, they use the word "Loco."*
> 
> You must figure by now that I'm ADD or something. I've got my Moby Plank project running. I've got my bow saw project running. And now I'm starting a new blog on building a treadle lathe. Well, it's the "or something."
> 
> ...


Last spring I went to the Highland Woodworking 30th anniversary and met St. Roy. He's a great guy. I also got to try my hand (or foot) at his lathe. I want to make one too.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Step 1: Design*

Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.

In keeping with the bottom-feeder tradition, I'm trying to build the whole thing out of big box store dimensional lumber. I haven't researched the bearings yet, but in the renderings I have the flayrod made out of 1\2" rod stock with a bearing welded on. I can see where it would be perfectly serviceable if I had a 1×3 with a bearing on the crank end and a bearing over a lag screw on the treadle end. I hope to begin construction this weekend-Momma wants me to get a project or two finished before I start, however. Sounds like "honey-do's" to me…

This is sort of a front perspective of what I've come up with:










The same thing, slightly more to the side:










And a detail of the tail stock, using a tusk tenon and wedge:










I've concluded that no matter what I do to these jpg's, Lj's is going to crop the right side of them. I tried to trick it, but I can't fool it. I apologize for the partial pictures.

Tell me what you think so far!


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


the design of the project is very interesting I wish you good luck for the continuation of your project


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't a true Galoot use Lignum vitae or something similar for the bearings? Looks like you have a nice start.


----------



## SplinteredBoard (Jul 11, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


That's wicked cool! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


Great job!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


Looks good so far. What do you have up your sleeve for centers?


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


Tex,
Just make sure your image is smaller than 640×480 px @ 72ppi, and your whole drawing should show up. Good luck on this very interesting project. I would use a hardwood with fairly stable proportions for something this tolerance-necessary…QS white oak comes to mind.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


John: Part of the whole Galoot think, in my experience, is being a bottom-dweller. LV is for people that can buy LV…

Scott: At this point, I don't have that much up my sleeve except sawdust. I'm probably going to have to thread the end of the rod used for the live center and buy a commercial one. Hopefully used on eBay.

Douglas: Thanks for the tip on the pictures. I thought I had them small enough, but I bet the ppi is greater than 72. Your hardwood suggestion is a point well taken. I'm sort of viewing this process as just that; a process. I'm going to need to start with dimensional lumber, and then slowly rebuild with real wood as I go. Except for the treadle-that can stay fir.

You all: thanks for looking, evaluating, and commenting! I appreciate your support!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


did you check this out?
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1194


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


Cool link Debbie and an interesting project you got there Tex


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Step 1: Design*
> 
> Drawing from my impressive knowledge and powers of observation, I sat down early this morning and decided to model my future treadle lathe. Figured something this complicated probably ought to have a little thought put into it, just to sound impressive, anyway.
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact, Ms Debbie, I did run across that when I was researching my design. Thanks for pointing it out! (Impressive, isn't it?)


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Big wheels keep on turnin'*

Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.

I started with taking a couple of 2×4's and cutting half dovetails in them. They were left over from the platform I built so that I could build my assembly table. Now that I have the table, the jointed 2×4's can become lathe ways, a more noble purpose, perhaps. This is a couple of the half-dovetails sawn with my crispy IT saws, not purtied up:










I then put a considerable amount of energy into the flywheel. It all started at Lowes… I didn't have the stock on hand. Brought it home, threw it across the jointer, and glued it up. A couple of hours later I found a center, drove a finish nail through it, and started routing using a shop-made router circle cutting jig. It went pretty well until the finish nail pulled through. Disaster. I then had an oblong wheel, and I don't even care for the elliptical machines at the gym! A 4d common nail, a new hole in the router jig, and viola! It has been healed, slightly smaller in diameter but round nonetheless.



















It will be a few days before I can enter the sanctuary again, so I'll post more when I get more. Thanks for following this!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


Sweet. Are you going to put any weight on the perimeter?


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


This is going to be cool. I have always wanted to build a treadle lathe. I look forward to seeing the finished project!


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


Hey Chico:

I had originally conceived a rim around this wheel made of dimensional lumber. I'm beginning to mull over the possibility of using plywood or MDF. MDF would be heavier and would certainly aid in dimensional stability. That's as far as I've gotten. What do you think?


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


When I saw "flywheel", my first thought was that you should put a pipe down the middle of that, put a ring of Masonite around it, and pour a concrete flywheel. If you wanted to stay with the easily millable, then, yeah, MDF seems like its cheaper and heavier, but a concrete disk would get your mass cheaply and in the shape you wanted.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


Hey Dan:
That's actually a really good point. There are plans out there in the ether for just such an animal, and I considered them carefully. With what I'm doing, I'm trying to strike a balance with reasonalbe portability, ease of building, economical bearings, and retained energy (which will never be as good as what you propose.) I've even given consideration to hollowing out sections of what I've done and pouring lead, similar to what is done with the centerboards of larger sailboats. The other thing is that I would like to use this thing while I'm still young enough to operate it-I'll procrastinate it long enough that it won't get done if I continue to cogitate. The top three design considerations here were cheap, cheap, and cheap, and dimensional lumber is, whereas I have no idea about the metal reinforcing required on a concrete wheel. Those were my thoughts on heading this direction. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Kaytrim (Aug 11, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


If you are thinking of using lead make your channels using your router and circle jig. This will maintain balance on the wheel. Drill a starter hole on opposite sides of your circle again to maintain balance and use a straight bit for the initial channel. Then followup with a dovetail or other such bit so the inside of the channel is wider at the bottom. This will lock in the melted lead when you pour it into the channel.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


I should note that I haven't actually made a concrete flywheel, but I had a pottery wheel for a while that had a home-made concrete flywheel, and it was great. And I've used concrete in circular forms for similar things, most recently I put a pipe in the middle of a plastic bucket with a few short lengths of rebar to make an umbrella stand. Heavy as all get-out, but we can roll it to where we need it.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


Hi Tex;

You didn't make any mention of Proud Mary, what's the deal?

Looks like a good start to the project.

The lead in a dovetailed channel sounds like a good idea.

Lee


----------



## ShannonRogers (Jan 11, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


I am really enjoying this build. I can't wait to see it in action. Remind me again where you got the design ideas. This seems like one of those old tools lost in esoterica and would be hard to come up with any detailed specs to build it. Of course I haven't researched it so I might be surprised. How did you get started on it.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Big wheels keep on turnin'*
> 
> Well, I'll take Labor Day. I know that doesn't make me unique, but I was able to get some much needed shop time in. Work started on the treadle lathe. I'll warn you ahead of time: the work is certainly going to be sporadic, since I have a couple of other projects I'm working already. But that's okay with me.
> 
> ...


Hey Lee:
I have to admit I was singing "Proud Mary" in my head while I wrote the title. The CCR version, not someone else's cover, either. I try to be a purist whenever I can…

Hey Shannon:
The final design is really a synthesis of several I've plagiarized. It started with St. Roy's, and that is the inspiration, but I've bumped across a number on the web and even one or two in the area (there's one in a gun shop in San Antonio!) If it works really well I'll take credit for it.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*Paying attention to basics...*

One of my design considerations for this beast is that it be made completely from mediocre dimensional, or at least Big Box lumber. A part of my reasoning for using this MO is that I cannot afford enough quality hardwood lumber to complete the project at this juncture. I still feel this is a good premise; furthermore, perhaps I can get all the goobers and boo-boos out of the way before I build the final showcase ideal model. In the meantime I'll be able to get some turning experience in.

And here comes the "But…"

After beginning to assemble the frame over the weekend, I began to notice that a couple of the upright pieces didn't really want to sit flat on the assembly table. Further investigation revealed that in the time it took me to prepare the rear way, it had taken a notion to, shall we say, go it's own way. That twist was NOT there when I started, and the lesson is that there is meaning to the fact that your supposedly kiln-dried material is forming puddles of water rather than piles of sawdust on your workbench as you saw. Hmmm. It was back to the Big Box store, down the dimensional lumber aisle, and to the more expensive 2×4 stack. And then, back to the bench.

I've re-cut that way, and have found my joints aren't as tight as they were the first go-round. Figures. The good news is that the feet of the uprights all sit flush on the assembly table. My next step will be to finish bolting the ways to the legs and then to add the diagonals that capture the flywheel.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Paying attention to basics...*
> 
> One of my design considerations for this beast is that it be made completely from mediocre dimensional, or at least Big Box lumber. A part of my reasoning for using this MO is that I cannot afford enough quality hardwood lumber to complete the project at this juncture. I still feel this is a good premise; furthermore, perhaps I can get all the goobers and boo-boos out of the way before I build the final showcase ideal model. In the meantime I'll be able to get some turning experience in.
> 
> ...


Tex, sorry to hear about the excessive wood movement you're experiencing. I'm in the planning phase of building a stroke sander, and I'm thinking about using poplar and ash. I buy my all of my lumber from Brazos Forest products on the south side of Austin. You should give them a call, they're very reasonable on their lumber prices. 800-777-7712.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Paying attention to basics...*
> 
> One of my design considerations for this beast is that it be made completely from mediocre dimensional, or at least Big Box lumber. A part of my reasoning for using this MO is that I cannot afford enough quality hardwood lumber to complete the project at this juncture. I still feel this is a good premise; furthermore, perhaps I can get all the goobers and boo-boos out of the way before I build the final showcase ideal model. In the meantime I'll be able to get some turning experience in.
> 
> ...


I really like this project…course, I am very partial to things with wheels and flywheels.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Paying attention to basics...*
> 
> One of my design considerations for this beast is that it be made completely from mediocre dimensional, or at least Big Box lumber. A part of my reasoning for using this MO is that I cannot afford enough quality hardwood lumber to complete the project at this juncture. I still feel this is a good premise; furthermore, perhaps I can get all the goobers and boo-boos out of the way before I build the final showcase ideal model. In the meantime I'll be able to get some turning experience in.
> 
> ...


Tim: Great tip about the lumber. Been looking for a reasonable source of Mesquite to finish up another project.
Jon: Point taken about the wheels and flywheels! ;^)


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Paying attention to basics...*
> 
> One of my design considerations for this beast is that it be made completely from mediocre dimensional, or at least Big Box lumber. A part of my reasoning for using this MO is that I cannot afford enough quality hardwood lumber to complete the project at this juncture. I still feel this is a good premise; furthermore, perhaps I can get all the goobers and boo-boos out of the way before I build the final showcase ideal model. In the meantime I'll be able to get some turning experience in.
> 
> ...


Brazos is good for a great majority of hardwoods, they are decently priced lumber (when I am not on the road and I am working from my office they are a 10 minute drive) but mesquite pricing is not one them though if you are buying smaller quantities they are the place to go. However if you are wanting a large load of mesquite ( I normally try to get several people to go in) and are willing to take a road trip M&G Sawmill in Huntsville is the place. The guys there are great, but with the cost of gas these road trips have become fewer and farther between.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Paying attention to basics...*
> 
> One of my design considerations for this beast is that it be made completely from mediocre dimensional, or at least Big Box lumber. A part of my reasoning for using this MO is that I cannot afford enough quality hardwood lumber to complete the project at this juncture. I still feel this is a good premise; furthermore, perhaps I can get all the goobers and boo-boos out of the way before I build the final showcase ideal model. In the meantime I'll be able to get some turning experience in.
> 
> ...


When I'm working in softwoods I've found that paying the extra for the FSC kiln dried stuff from the lumber yard rather than the stuff from the box stores is well worth the dollars.

The other thing that's served me well is buying 2×6 or 2×8s and ripping a half an inch off each side 'til I get to 2×4, giving the internal stresses of the lumber a chance to stabilize.

But, yeah, what's sold as "kiln dried" these days, especially in Home Despot and its ilk, is an absurd joke.


----------



## Kaytrim (Aug 11, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Paying attention to basics...*
> 
> One of my design considerations for this beast is that it be made completely from mediocre dimensional, or at least Big Box lumber. A part of my reasoning for using this MO is that I cannot afford enough quality hardwood lumber to complete the project at this juncture. I still feel this is a good premise; furthermore, perhaps I can get all the goobers and boo-boos out of the way before I build the final showcase ideal model. In the meantime I'll be able to get some turning experience in.
> 
> ...


Stay away from 2×4 dimensonal lumber. Get the biggest you can afford 2×8, 2×10, or 2×12 will give you much better lumber to work with then 2×4.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *Paying attention to basics...*
> 
> One of my design considerations for this beast is that it be made completely from mediocre dimensional, or at least Big Box lumber. A part of my reasoning for using this MO is that I cannot afford enough quality hardwood lumber to complete the project at this juncture. I still feel this is a good premise; furthermore, perhaps I can get all the goobers and boo-boos out of the way before I build the final showcase ideal model. In the meantime I'll be able to get some turning experience in.
> 
> ...


Right now the Llano Building Materials is having a sale on everything. The owner, Gary Holden called this morning. He has mesquite. He's located one block east of the Hwy 29/Hwy16 intersection in Llano.
325-248-3690.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*The Plot Sickens...*

I'm not a metal worker.

I actually got some shop time this weekend. Not enough, it's never enough! I had the opportunity to continue the lathe saga, and to "engineer" some of the metal parts. Now, I never purported to be a metal worker, but after a couple of tries the axle/crank came out better than I had hoped, in terms of nice crisp bends. I may find that the length of the crank arm (to use cycling nomenclature) is too long, resulting in a wildly flailing Pittman arm or a treadle that requires an arc of two feet (ar ar..) In keeping with the original design considerations and my admitted penchant for being a bottom feeder, I visited my local hardware store and came home with a handful of bearings and stop collars. Total bill, $28.00. After cutting the 45 degree flywheel supports, I counterbored with a Forstner bit and JB-welded (carefully) the bearing into the counterbore, so that each bearing sits more or less flush with the inner surface of the support. I also added a couple of floor flanges to the flywheel itself, and put it together to see what it would look like.










It's starting to look like a lathe enough that I'm getting excited!










Now to fabricate the parts that will affix the flywheel to it's axle. This isn't easy, because in case I didn't tell you, I'm not a metal worker. I don't know how to weld (yet.) The closest I can come to welding is to open a package of J-B Weld and mix it. So I did. I took two of the hardware store stop collars I had picked up and dressed their backs with a file.










I then cleaned and flattened the nipple end of the floor flange, being sure to remove all galvanizing. I then ran a bead of J-B weld around the nipple end of the flange, and popped the stop collar on it. I'll report later if it works… or doesn't.










This is as far as I got today before my 11 year old came out with his and my bows and said, "C'mon, Dad! How about some archery with me?" I couldn't pass that up, so I'll be back at it tomorrow night!


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Plot Sickens...*
> 
> I'm not a metal worker.
> 
> ...


Wow. I'd love to make a treadle lathe (or what's the other kind called? a flywheel lathe?) but this seems way above me for now!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Plot Sickens...*
> 
> I'm not a metal worker.
> 
> ...


That looks like a pretty long arm on that crank. This link was posted early and the guy on it has a treadle lathe. It shows a shot of the treadle mechanism, which is way short, compared to this.




You may do better with a bend about in the middle of the one you have pictured. Keep us posted.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Plot Sickens...*
> 
> I'm not a metal worker.
> 
> ...


enjoying the progress on this project.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Plot Sickens...*
> 
> I'm not a metal worker.
> 
> ...


Hi Tex;

The plot sickens? Are you a writer?

You have a way with words for sure, so maybe you should consider it, if you're not!

This is turning into quite a large lathe. Do you have room for it once it's finished?

Staying tuned;

Lee


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Plot Sickens...*
> 
> I'm not a metal worker.
> 
> ...


Hey Eric:
I'm not sure what you mean by "the other kind." Is it possible you mean a spring-pole lathe? I really thought about making one of those because they tend to be very portable, which just seems cool… have lathe, will travel. I chose this because the direction of the stock rotation is constant, rather than reversing each cycle.

Yessir, Tim:
This is the poster child for what happens when you become more focused on the process that on what it is you are processing. Once I got it done, I looked at it and thought "Cool… [pause]... Ruh roh… Daddy always said that when you mess something up, the do-over is easier because you've learned something. I think you're right about the new length. I'm hoping I can get after it tonight.

Hey Lee:
I appreciate your kind words. I guess I should find something to say…

Cheers!!


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *The Plot Sickens...*
> 
> I'm not a metal worker.
> 
> ...


Looks great. The process is the fun part.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

*I'm feeling a little cranky...*

Since my last post on the treadle lathe, I was able to get a few things accomplished; some with outstanding success, some with not-so-outstanding… um…

In the last couple of weeks I haven't really put much time in on this project, but I was able to get the tail stock cut and pared to fit snugly between the ways. I wanted a very snug fit, because I don't want the tail stock to develop any bias in terms of turning longitudinally to the lathe. I was able to achieve a very snug fit; I need a mallet to slide it along the ways. The tail stock is held in place by a tusk tenon and wedge system. So far, the wedge is the only non-dimensional piece of lumber in the whole outfit that is a permanent part of the tool.










I also installed bearings in both the left and right sides of the tail stock, and hacksawed and shaped some more 1/2" steel dowel to form the center. The pin is held captive by stop collars. Not too slick, but they work.










My goal for today was to get the treadle framework built and installed so that I could see if the geometry of the crank was going to work. A week or two ago I shortened the throw of the crank by about half, and have spent the ensuing time wondering why the cranks of other treadle lathes I've seen have been so short.

I figured it out.










Note the Renaissance can of Watco in the background…

In the spirit of a grand experiment, which is what this tool is, I've discovered the long crank combined with the ways only being 30" tall makes me feel like I'm riding a bicycle that's too small for me. I feel like I'm going to belt myself in the chin with my kneecap. (Could happen, I suppose.) I've also found that I have hinged the treadle a little too far inboard; the hinge bolts need to be more outboard on the sides. This is as simple as drilling new holes for the hinge bolts and telling everybody the old holes aren't a mistake, it's an adjustable lathe.










The important thing is that the tool works. I treadled it and got the flywheel rolling pretty good, even though the treadle creates too great an arc movement, I think.










I noticed after a bit that the flywheel really didn't seem very enthusiastic about flying, and upon investigating I found that the left stop collar which I had JB welded to the left flange had failed-apparently the JB unwelded. I'll need to remove the left end of the head stock and re-JB weld this, unless I can find someone to actually weld it for me, since I don't weld.










Next on my agenda is to make the modifications as noted, and try to create a drive pulley from laminating 3" disks. I need to rig up a tool rest, but that shouldn't be that big of a deal. I also need to shape the head stock center so that it will form a star to grip the subject being turned, in order that I haven't just created a treadle-powered boring machine. I'm getting closer all the time…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *I'm feeling a little cranky...*
> 
> Since my last post on the treadle lathe, I was able to get a few things accomplished; some with outstanding success, some with not-so-outstanding… um…
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see the chips fly!


----------



## moonroc (Apr 21, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *I'm feeling a little cranky...*
> 
> Since my last post on the treadle lathe, I was able to get a few things accomplished; some with outstanding success, some with not-so-outstanding… um…
> 
> ...


Allmost there. Looking Good.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Texasgaloot said:


> *I'm feeling a little cranky...*
> 
> Since my last post on the treadle lathe, I was able to get a few things accomplished; some with outstanding success, some with not-so-outstanding… um…
> 
> ...


fascinating


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *I'm feeling a little cranky...*
> 
> Since my last post on the treadle lathe, I was able to get a few things accomplished; some with outstanding success, some with not-so-outstanding… um…
> 
> ...


You have done a good job with building your lathe, and writing the blog. I have been reading each segment with interest. Keep up the good work (writing and building).


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *I'm feeling a little cranky...*
> 
> Since my last post on the treadle lathe, I was able to get a few things accomplished; some with outstanding success, some with not-so-outstanding… um…
> 
> ...


Tex, I was looking at a foot powered lathe in FWW #15. The crank length on this lathe is 2.5" o.c. That's not much. It has a 24" flywheel. You may have to shorten that thing up again.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Texasgaloot said:


> *I'm feeling a little cranky...*
> 
> Since my last post on the treadle lathe, I was able to get a few things accomplished; some with outstanding success, some with not-so-outstanding… um…
> 
> ...


Tex,

Looks like you got it coming your way now, you will soon be turning on that puppy. Can't wait to see some of the projects that come off of it.


----------

